

Ask HN: What framework is the quickest to get a polished web app up and running? - dalacv


======
dalacv
To expand a bit: I would like (out of the box)

* Authentication _Polished look and feel_ Easily configured REST API _Large set of extensions / plugins / etc. _Admin / CRUD operations easily configured for data

------
troels
So. Which programming languages are you familiar with?

~~~
dalacv
C# and then some:

javascript, ruby, and php

~~~
troels
Well, I don't know anything about C#, but I assume that Microsoft has some
kind of official framework you can use.

Otherwise I would suggest you go with Rails. It's not necessarily the be-all-
end-all of frameworks, but it's de-facto standard and has a very good
ecosystem to use and learn from.

